

Nokia "was" far ahead of Google on new cellphone technology - nreece
http://www.iht.com/articles/2007/12/09/technology/nokia10.php

======
gregwebs
last I checked Symbian doesn't even have proper exceptions.

Nokia's POS/OS Sources close to Nokia say that Symbian is secretly regarded
inside the company--even among high level senior executives--as a "piece-of-
shit-OS," explaining that "Finnish people usually have a very coarse
language."
[http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=6&url=h...](http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=6&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.roughlydrafted.com%2FRD%2FRDM.Tech.Q1.07%2F6856C375-FE4E-4BC8-B753-B48AF3BD8B30.html&ei=3uBdR_CtIomYggKbr_nsDw&usg=AFQjCNEf2V3q6KK1St8hxtsCfwJctG6lJQ&sig2=Q9vdwLdZ5jMzdJHVrN2V6A)

------
nickb
Talk is cheap, Nokia.

